# Sock pattern for sensitive feet



## Deedles (Nov 19, 2015)

Not long ago in another thread about knitted socks, someone mentioned sensitive feet. We talked about doing purl stitches on the soles. I'm sorry but I can't remember who it was!

I was browsing Ravelry today and came across this free pattern http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/comfy-soled-socks. They have the purled soles as well as a cushioned heel. Anyway...whoever you are.... I thought you might like these!


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 20, 2015)

I might have to take up knitting now cause I LOVE knitted socks.


----------



## Arimara (Nov 20, 2015)

I never learned how to convert a knit pattern to a loom knit pattern. I like knitting but I also have hand issues that get stressed by it.


----------



## Susie (Nov 20, 2015)

Here is a good tutorial:  http://www.loomknittinghelp.com/intro/convert.html


----------



## Arimara (Nov 21, 2015)

Susie said:


> Here is a good tutorial:  http://www.loomknittinghelp.com/intro/convert.html



Thanks. I'm still looking into knitting needles though. I have to go by feeling.


----------



## houseofwool (Nov 21, 2015)

Do you prefer wood/bamboo or metal?  Bamboos tend to be less slick, so your stitches won't slide off so easily. The very fine needles can bend a bit, which can make them fit better in your hand.


----------



## Deedles (Nov 22, 2015)

I prefer metal needles, specifically ChaioGoo Red Lace. The pointy tips really help with stitched on 0US or 1US needles.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 22, 2015)

Goodness, those socks are beautiful.  I'm the world's worst knitter - I've made a couple dish cloths and am still on my first scarf that I started last Christmas because I keep having to rip out rows.  Making socks like those are an absolute dream of mine.


----------



## houseofwool (Nov 22, 2015)

I have both metal and bamboo  but I choose one vs the other based on the yarn.


----------



## Arimara (Nov 24, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> Goodness, those socks are beautiful.  I'm the world's worst knitter - I've made a couple dish cloths and am still on my first scarf that I started last Christmas because I keep having to rip out rows.  Making socks like those are an absolute dream of mine.



I've been the same way but that's because my smallest flat loom broke and I just don't feel like using the next size up. I hate having to frog a few rows because I used the wrong peg too.



houseofwool said:


> Do you prefer wood/bamboo or metal?  Bamboos tend to be less slick, so your stitches won't slide off so easily. The very fine needles can bend a bit, which can make them fit better in your hand.



I honestly liked the feel of bamboo  in my hands. Nothing against metal but I have to use shorter needles for some comfort. I can see where slickness could be a problem but my issue has always been that I need to use bigger needles than what a specific yarn calls for. I have a hard time controlling my tension, no matter what I do. :mrgreen:


----------



## BubblyPanda (Mar 16, 2016)

I wanted to start knitting socks and this pattern might be just what I need :mrgreen:

Thank you :mrgreen:


----------



## susiefreckleface (Mar 23, 2016)

Wow - that is a lovely sock - thank you for the link. I've just down loaded the pat. Now I just need to get back on the sticks - it's been a while. I think during lunch hours a pair might take me 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Misschief (Mar 23, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I have a hard time controlling my tension, no matter what I do. :mrgreen:



Keep in mind that tension IS important but uneven tension will even out over time. With wearing and washing, eventually you won't notice it.

Realistically, you can do this type of sole on pretty much any sock. I knit socks on 2.25 mm needles all the time. All you'd really need to do is purl the sole instead of knit.


----------



## biarine (Mar 23, 2016)

Lovely socks, I don't know why I can't do socks and hats but I can do a lot of dresses, bags and shawl.


----------

